# 65 GTO 389 WS Engine Value



## GTOS_Rule (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a 65 GTO with the original 389 WS Tri-power engine that has the original pistons, bearings, cam, tripower, etc. that I am turning into a restomod, so I am replacing the original engine with a modified 400 (I didn't want to modify the original engine). I want to sell the original engine (which ran before I removed it) and am wondering what this engine is worth. If anyone has an opinion on the value of this engine, please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello, 

do you have any pictures of the engine, im actually interested - PM me, thank you.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm interested as well....Thanks


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd like to know this too. 

I will have a spare WT-code 389 for a '65 GTO for sale in the upcoming year. It's a running engine that will be sold as a complete long block with a few extra items included such as a correct cast iron distributor (recurved), correct intake manifold (port-matched), and correct valve covers (re-chromed).

I am selling this engine to help finance the rebuild of my numbers-matching engine to my '65 GTO convertible.


----------



## PJA 723 (Mar 24, 2018)

Do you still have the WT code 389 for sale? and how much are you asking?


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

Just curious how much did you sell engine for?


----------

